# partitive complement vs. passive participle



## akana

From the following sentence pairs, would one be blatantly incorrect? What about less correct, or less natural?

_Sinä olet kutsuttu juhliin!
Sinut on kutsuttu juhliin!

Nämä piirakat ovat kaupasta ostettuja.
Nämä piirakat on kaupasta ostettu.

Ne ovat jo leivottuja.
Ne on jo leivottu.

Tämä vesi on suodatettu.
Tämä vesi on suodatettua._

Normally, I'd tend to lean toward the simple _on ostettu_ form, but I heard this one recently from Muumipappa:

_Kyllä salaisuudet ovat sallittuja._


----------



## Hakro

akana said:


> From the following sentence pairs, would one be blatantly incorrect? What about less correct, or less natural?
> 
> _Sinä olet kutsuttu juhliin!
> Sinut on kutsuttu juhliin!
> 
> Nämä piirakat ovat kaupasta ostettuja.
> Nämä piirakat on__ ostettu__ kaupasta.
> 
> Ne ovat jo leivottuja.
> Ne on jo leivottu.
> 
> Tämä vesi on suodatettu.
> Tämä vesi on suodatettua._
> 
> Normally, I'd tend to lean toward the simple _on ostettu_ form, but I heard this one recently from Muumipappa:
> 
> _Kyllä salaisuudet ovat sallittuja._


----------



## Gavril

My understanding (up to this point) is,

Passive participle = "has/have been" -- thus, _Piirakat on ostettu kaupasta_ means "The pasties have been bought from the store (at a particular time)"

Adjectival complement = "is/are (generally)" -- so, _Piirakat on kaupasta ostettuja_ means "the pasties are store bought" = "an essential feature of the pasties is that they come from the shop, rather than being home cooked, etc."

Therefore, it sounds a little strange to say _Sinä olet kutsuttu juhliin_ because "being invited to a party" is not (normally ) considered an essential feature of a person.

What do the Finns think of the explanation above?


----------



## Hakro

You are perfectly right, Gavril.


----------



## akana

Paljon kiitoksia!



> My understanding (up to this point) is,
> 
> Passive participle = "has/have been" -- thus, Piirakat on ostettu kaupasta means "The pasties have been bought from the store (at a particular time)"
> 
> Adjectival complement = "is/are (generally)" -- so, Piirakat on kaupasta ostettuja means "the pasties are store bought" = "an essential feature of the pasties is that they come from the shop, rather than being home cooked, etc."
> 
> Therefore, it sounds a little strange to say Sinä olet kutsuttu juhliin because "being invited to a party" is not (normally ) considered an essential feature of a person.
> 
> What do the Finns think of the explanation above?



That explains a lot, I hadn't thought of it. So, using the example in question, if having been invited to the party was an important detail for some reason (though not inherent), would switching the word order make it sound more natural?

_Ai sinä olet se juhliin kutsuttu!
_"Oh, you're the one that was invited to the party!"


----------



## Hakro

akana said:


> _Ai sinä olet se juhliin kutsuttu!
> _"Oh, you're the one that was invited to the party!"


You are perfectly right, Akana.

I could imagine that I'll send you an invitation to my 70 years birthday party, using a very archaic phrase:

_Ollos kutsuttu juhlaani_ = Please be invited to my party.


----------

